# how can i block filetransfer in yahoo&msn mess in network?



## pr@k@sh (Aug 3, 2005)

My dear friends

in my network i want to block yahoo and msn messenger file 
transfer block...!!!

if possible i want to block web conf. also.


Thans


----------



## Mahesh Babu (Aug 3, 2005)

press the cancel button


----------



## pr@k@sh (Aug 3, 2005)

Mahesh Babu said:
			
		

> press the cancel button




My dear friend

in my network 100 systems are there..!! now u tell me how can i do that..??


----------



## iinfi (Aug 3, 2005)

goto messenger >>> preferences >>> File Transfer >>> 

and select "Never Accept Files frm Any one"
and also select "Never allow anyone to download files frm me"
and press "Apply"

and regarding web conf i m not pretty sure if this wud help ...

in the same categories goto "Chat" and check Ignore Chat Invitations ...
hope this helps ....


----------



## pr@k@sh (Aug 3, 2005)

iinfi said:
			
		

> goto messenger >>> preferences >>> File Transfer >>>
> 
> and select "Never Accept Files frm Any one"
> and also select "Never allow anyone to download files frm me"
> ...



but in fire wall which port i block for this file transfer or wich 

server i block.???


----------



## sunnydiv (Aug 3, 2005)

haha yet another confusion thread. that guy has been saying all along he wants to do it in a network. 

its something like he has a office and he dont want them to go in confs


----------



## pr@k@sh (Aug 3, 2005)

but in fire wall which port i block for this file transfer or wich 

server i block.???


----------



## iinfi (Aug 3, 2005)

do it in Yahoo messenger man ,....


----------



## icecoolz (Aug 3, 2005)

iinfi said:
			
		

> do it in Yahoo messenger man ,....



dude...isn't it clear as to what he said ??? He says he wants to do it at the network level and not at each individual machine level. Sheesh. :roll:

It is possible to block file transfers in Yahoo. Just look at this documentation :

*documents.iss.net/whitepapers/IM_P2P_ProventiaM.pdf

It tells you which events to block at the firewall level or at the proxy level. Could you furbish more information as to which proxy/firewall are you using so that we can better guide you. Provide as much information as possible so that help can be given in a faster manner.


----------



## pr@k@sh (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks

I am using Kerio WinRoute Firewall™.

Thanks

if u have any more information plese give me.

Thanks


----------



## Deep (Aug 3, 2005)

Mahesh Babu said:
			
		

> press the cancel button



ok dude enough..if i see you replying with your unqiue useless answers then you will get a free warning...

Deep


----------



## iinfi (Aug 3, 2005)

ohk ... sorry ...


----------



## Deep (Aug 3, 2005)

pr@k@sh said:
			
		

> Thanks
> 
> I am using Kerio WinRoute Firewall™.
> 
> ...



oh cool....

this is how you do it..

It wont block only conf and file transfer but it will block yahoo and msn messengers totally...

you can do this..

in http policy add these rules..

MSN Messenger : *messenger.hotmail.com/*
Yahoo Messenger : *messenger.yahoo.com/*
Yahoo Messenger URL2 : *msg.yahoo.com/*
Block MSN Web Messenger : *webmessenger.msn.com/*

this is what I had done and to be on the safer side, block ports also...

to do this...

go to traffic policy and allow the ports you want and disallow rest..i have enabled port 80,21,22,53,137 and disabled rest 

Let me know if you still face the problem...
Deep


----------



## siriusb (Aug 3, 2005)

U may want to black list emessenger.com too if u are too paranoid about anyone using IM.


----------



## FilledVoid (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi there,
  Check this thread out as well. It definitely has tonnes of information about the same topic. 

*infosecuritymag.techtarget.com/articles/february01/cover.shtml

I recall getting this from Expert Exchange. The thread is here

*www.experts-exchange.com/Security/Q_20968914.html 

You could also add Netmeeting to your list of programs to block. 


Hope this helps. 

@icecoolz : Nice info


----------



## pr@k@sh (Aug 9, 2005)

Deep said:
			
		

> pr@k@sh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thanks

for this help..!!

but sir,

in my company i want to allow messenger but in text only ..!!

they do not transfer file and photos or webcam to missuse my bandwidth..!!

Thanks for this help but if u help me for this ...??


----------



## icecoolz (Aug 9, 2005)

I dont really know much about Kerio, however I did find this general article w.r.t the ports which yahoo uses as such:

*www.pcflank.com/fw_rules_for_app.htm?appid=137

my reccomendations would be monitor a few ports and block the rest and the narrow it down to the one you need to block for file transfers.

EDIT: 

Also you might wanna check this link which is more of the ports which Yahoo uses. Block all than the others you want. 

*www.dslreports.com/forum/remark,12871790?hilite=yahoo+messenger


----------



## pr@k@sh (Aug 10, 2005)

thanks


----------



## geekysage (Aug 10, 2005)

There is no sure shot way of blocking IMing in a network environment, be it text or audio/video conferencing. This issue is a big pain for every corporate network administrator. Unless they use some million dollar hardware solution that sniffs out every packet sent through the network, they are almost helpless. Any computer user worth his salt knows how to overcome port blocking.

Last month, there was an article on Network Computing about the same issue. Search on google, see if you can find it.

Good Luck.

PS: My suggestion as a network admin would be to not use any proxy server but to deploy an edited hosts file throughout the network that contains the list of IMing servers in the blacklist. A regular user on a network doesn't have access to the hosts file. Insider tip


----------



## aadipa (Aug 10, 2005)

pr@k@sh said:
			
		

> Deep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do as deep said and ask ppl in office to use *www.e-messenger.net


----------



## PraKs (Aug 10, 2005)

LOL

Guys dont feel bad, But even after so many posts no one can give the correct port no which this guy needs..

I am shocked to see the reply like Press cancell,, LOL

hey Prakash..

For 

MSN File Transfer uses - TCP Port 6891
For AOL - TCP Port - 5190

Block this, ,Thats it..


----------



## Mahesh Babu (Aug 10, 2005)

Actually u are not making your question clear.Thats why u are not getting good replies.I hope u understand what im saying.I still can't understand what ur problem is.
Do u want to block/stop the file transfers?


----------

